# Longer lasting higher mAh battery for EOS-M suggestions



## play (Jul 9, 2013)

since the battery life is notoriously short lived, I wonder if any one has yet stumbled upon a longer lasting battery? The stock battery is rated 875 mAh. There is Opteka battery rated at 2000 mAh and another on Amazon called Wasabi. Anyone used these? Do they last longer than the stock Canon battery?


----------



## celltech (Jul 9, 2013)

I just got my $299 special in the mail and the battery is on the charger. Looking at it and comparing to my cell phone battery, and taking into consideration voltage vs capacity, I don't see how they can claim 2000mah out of it.

I have bought some el-cheapo Ebay batteries for powershot cameras and camcorders before. All claimed they were much larger than stock, but I can't say they lasted any longer. And a few of them have died over the years. The OEM units are still humming along.

But I figure for $10 you have little to lose...to me it's a backup that I hope to never use.


----------



## play (Jul 10, 2013)

I got the $299 deal too. The deal was almost as exciting as the camera itself.

It is interesting the cheapo batteries always claim higher mAh than the OEM battery. My phone's OEM battery is 1500, while the cheap ebay one I got is 1800. It worked great first month but then won't hold charge for more than a day. But I also had a positive experience. 3 years ago, I bought a $10 battery/charger combo for an old Olympus point and shoot, and it lasted about as much as the OEM, which was surprising to me.

I guess it would be worth to spend up to $20 on a battery, IF it can hold it's charge at least as much as the OEM, even after a year or so.


----------

